# Flying with an unvaccinated baby



## Hangin_On_AGS

I will be flying with dd in a month and wanted to delay vaccines until 6 months but i'm getting major flak for that. I'm ebf which should help protect her on the plane right? Are there any vaccines I really should think about before taking dd on the plane?


----------



## Zondon

I don't know much about vaccinations and flying, but I'm flying with a (mostly) unvaccinated baby next month. LO hasn't gotten the Hib or DTap vaccines, but I felt it was really important that she get the meningitis c one so that she got at 3 months and then the booster at 4. I wouldn't feel comfortable with LO being in a closed space with other people or in close proximity to a lot of people (which includes planes/trains/buses/supermarkets etc) without having had the meningitis c vaccine, BUT that's just me!! 

What I mean is that I think the same "rules" apply for planes as for any other closed space such as trains. Would you feel comfortable having LO without any vaccines on a train or would you want her to be at least partially vaccinated before going on a train? Then same goes for planes...! At least that's how I think about it... 

Obviously if you're going somewhere where there's a lot of different diseases and vaccines are recommended for that particular country, the situation might be a little different.... 

Zondon


----------



## doggylover

I just flew last week and my baby is totally un-vaxxed as she is still too little (we have them tomorrow actually :cry:) tbh I didn't even think about it being a problem, and she seems to be absolutely fine.


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

I have a allergy to vaccines and so I was hoping I could get DD's vaccines at least spaced out. Mostly because I'm worried about her having a reaction and us not being able to tell which vaccine caused it. She should of had 4 vaccines today that's just way to much for a little body in my opinnion. I tried to meet in the middle with my doctor but he just stone walled me. He basically told me either I should give her vaccines the way they want or not at all because spacing it out is just as lacking as not giving them at all. I'm not flying out of the country I'm just flying from Minnesota to South Carolina


----------



## NaturalMomma

I would say that the risk of baby getting sick from a VPD is still really slim on an airplane. If a person is noticably sick from chicken pox, measels, etc they aren't allowed on planes.


----------



## Dream.dream

NaturalMomma said:


> I would say that the risk of baby getting sick from a VPD is still really slim on an airplane. If a person is noticably sick from chicken pox, measels, etc they aren't allowed on planes.

Just wanted to say that things like measle you can be contagious before you ever show symptoms , most things are actually like thy where you are contagious 2-4 days sometimes before you show signs of illness


----------



## DittyByrd

I'd also be super nervous about Pertussis (Whooping Cough) as we had a huge outbreak in the US this winter.

Keep LO close, maybe even cover LO with light blanket while you are on the plane to avoid air droplets from sneezes and coughs. Don't worry too much tho easier said than done.


----------



## jensha

Hi Hangin_On_AGS! Your situation sounds like mine. We are flying with my baby who'll be 4 months old next month. Out of the country though (Canada). She is totally unvaccinated. Like you, I want to delay to at least 6 months and give only one vax at the time. I don't go to a "conventional" doctor anymore. My ped is a naturopath and she is also a midwife. She is very supportive. Is it a possibility for you to find someone like that? 
About the plane, she told me to keep my baby close in a baby carrier and breastfeed a lot.
I don't know why we should freak out about weeping cough from last winter. It's the middle of June. IMO, being partially vaccinated doesn't give the full protection anyway. So, just relax, keep the baby close, bring tons of baby wipes to clean every surface, bring hand sanitizer, a light towel to cover baby's face, don't let strangers approach her. It's a little OCD :haha: but it's the best way to protect LO for the day.


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

I found a new doctor but can't get her in until after we get home.


----------



## octosquishy

Oh my goodness, I can't believe all of the commotion about sickness, lol! We are MEANT to get sick and get over it to build our immune systems! And don't worry, if you're breastfeeding, your baby is fine without shots...period. Your booby milk has all the immunity in it that your child needs. 

To put your mind at ease, look up all the rates of diseases you're worried about...The rates are SO minute it's not even worth the worry ;)

(Trust me, I was a little worried when my son was first born, but I was challenged by a know-it-all pro-vaxxer so I did my research myself, and it really put me at ease to see how low the rates of everything are, it's almost stupid to worry about now lol)


----------



## fieryphoenix

It's stupid to worry about until its your kid fighting for his life in the PICU because he caught measles or some other random, preventable disease. And what if you don't breastfeed? And say give your kid goats milk instead? You think that gives them any immunities? I doubt it.

Eta: I personally don't care if people vaccinate or not, but I feel it should be done with some thought behind it


----------



## octosquishy

fieryphoenix said:


> It's stupid to worry about until its your kid fighting for his life in the PICU because he caught measles or some other random, preventable disease. And what if you don't breastfeed? And say give your kid goats milk instead? You think that gives them any immunities? I doubt it.
> 
> Eta: I personally don't care if people vaccinate or not, but I feel it should be done with some thought behind it

Miss, you really really need to watch your toes. I have never even seen you before, but you really have no right to go and almost stalk me, and bad mouth me in every post that you see me in. It's not your place.

It's stupid IN MY OPINION, to worry about now, after seeing the rates of all of these "Horrible diseases" , and that's how -I- feel about it. That is what these forums are. For opinions on things. And that's what the OP was asking for. For everybody's opinions.

And actually, yes, just so you know, RAW goat milk DOES give immunities. Along with the raw honey that I gave him since he was a month old. Also with the little bit of colostrum that he got, he had full immunity until he was 9 months old, let's not make this about me though.

I believe that as well. Which is why I told the OP to do her research. And I know you're not telling me that I didn't do MY research, because I've done years of research, as have my parents (I'm not vaccinated either) and they passed that info on to me.

This is the last time that I am responding to you, I only felt the need to educate.


----------



## staralfur

Just curious, octosquishy, why is it that you think these diseases have been close to eradicated in the developed world? :flower: 

Also, not sure if you're aware, but giving honey to a baby risks infant botulism.


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

Ladies I really don't want this here... My fears are founded on the fact that there are diseases popping up around the united states. And I can't get all the vaccines so I dont even have all the immunities... My daughter even as small as she is, is incredibly social and makes it very hard when she smiles and talks to people to not have them want to lean in and talk to her.. Also we had a break out of polio in Minnesota last month. 

Diseases are making a come back because of the amount of refugees we have coming from places where these diseases are not eradicated. And someone already said it most of the diseases pass before symptoms appear.


----------



## Wobbles

Will you 2 give it a rest like NOW! ...and pleaseeeee stop with the belittling remarks based on your own beliefs and research about educating people. I hate that word being thrown into an argument...

If you want to argue take it to PM!


----------



## octosquishy

staralfur said:


> Just curious, octosquishy, why is it that you think these diseases have been close to eradicated in the developed world? :flower:
> 
> Also, not sure if you're aware, but giving honey to a baby risks infant botulism.

Giving Karo syrup to a baby risks infant botulism as well, but pediatricians still recommend it for constipation. I tried Karo but it ended up giving my son absolute diarrhea, not even helping him poop, just making water run out of his booty, which dehydrated him. Honey just acted like a stool softener.

In the developed world? Because of sanitation. 
Did you know that the rate of all diseases went down before any of the immunizations were even introduced...Because doctors started washing their hands. It went down by well over half. THEN the immunizations were introduced.
Do you know the leading reason for tetanus in the under-developed countries? Because they pack the umbilical cord stumps with dirt to clot the blood...Nasty, poopy dirt.


----------



## staralfur

Can you provide a source for those claims? I've seen people say similar things before but haven't actually come across it myself. Thanks.


----------



## justachavmum

Raw milk also carries its dangers too. In all honesty I can't believe some of the things you're doing/saying.


----------



## justachavmum

My pediatrician never recommended Karo syrup for constipation and my LO has suffered from it for 7 months. She recommended pureed prunes or prune juice. Worked just fine. Karo syrup is pretty outdated advice.


----------



## justachavmum

https://www.cdc.gov/features/rawmilk/


----------



## justachavmum

https://www.askdrsears.com/content/risks-giving-honey-toddler


----------



## octosquishy

justachavmum said:


> Raw milk also carries its dangers too. In all honesty I can't believe some of the things you're doing/saying.

Just because it's not how YOU do things, doesn't mean it's not right. Even my pediatrician has no problems whatsoever with how I am raising my son. He is happy and extremely healthy and that's all that matters.
Maybe instead of bashing me and insinuating that I am irresponsible for how I raise my son, you can either ignore it or just see it as different, and respect that everybody has their own right to raise their child how they want.

Thanks-


----------



## Tasha

Thread locked at the OP's request.


----------

